# [Umbau] 8800 GTS G92 + Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 Rev.2



## Medina (27. Juni 2008)

Guden Tag erste ma, also, ich mach hier so ne kleine Umbaubeschreibung einer 8800 gts g92 von point of view (standardlüfter) und bau auf die einen
Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 Rev.2 zusammen mit 2 Blacknoise Noiseblocker Lüfter in 120er Größe.

Das Zeug ist wzar seit montag bei Friese bestellt, heute hat aber die Bank angerufen dass die Überweisung stoniert worden is und ich die nochma überweisen musste, d.h. es wird wohl erst ende nächster woche werden bis ich hier material liefern kann.

Hab vor eine Umbau-Fotostory zu machen, um möglichst genau darzustellen wie man den Accelero auf der 88GTS befestigt und 2x 120er Lüfter auf ihr installiert, des weiteren werde ich die Temperaturen non-oc un oc posten, bei 50% des standardlüfters (wenn erwünscht auch mit auto fuktion des standard lüfters), sowie die Temperaturen mit dem neuen Lüfterkonzept. Die Lautstärke kann ich leider nicht messen, da mir das Equipment dazu fehlt, aber ich denke viele von euch werden die Lautstärke des stock kühlers kennen, und die Lautstärke der Blacknoise Noiseblocker ist in diesem Threat ausführlich beschrieben (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/11193-roundup-zwoelf-120mm-luefter-im-test.html)

hoffe mal dass die Lieferung recht bald ankommt, da ichs erstens kaum erwarten kann rumzubasteln und zweitens ich meiner graka besonders bei sommerlichen temperaturen eine gute kühlung verschaffen möchte.

so, dann sag ich erste ma gn8 und geh pennen

greetz Medina


----------



## y33H@ (27. Juni 2008)

Ich bringe dann mal Werte für dich ein, damit sich die Leute die Geräuschentwicklung vorstellen können. Alle Werte wurden in einem schalltoten Raum aus 1m Enfernung mit einem passiven System ermittelt. PCGH sei dank 

0,1 Sone oder unter 20 dB(A) sind verdammt leise bis (für manche) "unhörbar" [ich höre den Unterschied zwischen 15 und 18 dB(A) noch], alle unter 1 Sone/30 dB(A) ist noch ruhig, ab 2 Sone/35 dB(A) wirds störend und alles über 3 Sone/40 dB(A) dröhnt wie blöde.

_Blacknoise XL1 @ 12v --> 18 dB(A) / 0,2 Sone
Blacknoise XL1 @ 5v --> 15 dB(A) / 0,1 Sone
8800GTS in 2D (Desktop) @ auto --> 25 dB(A) / 0,4 Sone
8800GTS in 3D (Furmark) @ auto --> 35 dB(A) 1,5 Sone _

50% Drehzahl oder andere Werte kann ich nachreichen, falls erwünscht.

cYa


----------



## Medina (27. Juni 2008)

cool, danke für die werte

die werte der grafikkarte stmman nur von einer gt und nicht von einer gts

hier mal meine standard werte meiner graka:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



stell grad fest dass die temperatur doch recht hoch ist für non oc , oda ist die autofunktion des lüfters so ebscheiden?

werte mit 50% Lüftergeschwindigket folgen gleich

greetz

edit: Werte mit 50% Lüftergeschwidigkeit und non oc, ebenfalls im idle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da is zufaul bin ständig bilderhochzuladen post ich einfahc ma die temperaturen so, ging schneller^^

also, non oc last:
NFS Carbon ( hab festgestellt dass meine graka bi dem game am wärmsten wird)
auto: 80°-81°
50%: 84°-85°

oc (756/1836/1080)
auto:   idle: 67°
          last: 82°
50%:   idle: 57°
          last: 87°

wenn der accelero eingebaut ist erde ich diese test nochmal machen um se vergleichen zu können

und hier mal das innenleben meines pcs, damit man dann auch auch die stylische veränderung erkennen kann^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STimpY08 (27. Juni 2008)

Hi Medina,

wie schaut es bei Deinen OC-Werten der Graka aus? Ist da noch Luft nach oben, oder ist bei (756/1836/1080) das Limit erreicht?
Ich freue mich schon sehr auf Deinen Umbaubericht! Viel Erfolg dabei!


----------



## Medina (27. Juni 2008)

also ich hab bei meiner graka auch schon mal 800/2000/1115 geschafft, im 3dmark mit 100% lüftergeschwindigkeit..die temps waren ok, aber ich hab auch kein bock das da was dauerhaft geschädigt wird bei so hohen werten...das ergebniss konnte sich allerdings sehen lassen, e8400@3.8ghz und die graka, 2gb ram , xp, nonc warens im 3dmaerk ca 12.5k, dannach hatte ich sogar mal 16.1k...aber wie gesagt, die oc werte die ich hier angegeben habe laufen durchgehend und bis jetzt reichts^^

und joar, auf den umbaubericht freu ich mich auch, hoffe dass das zeuch so bald wie möglich da is

greetz Medina


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (27. Juni 2008)

Erstmal viel Glück beim Lüfterwechsel. Bin schon gespannt wieviel der neue bei den Temps der Graka bringt.  

Hast ja ein wirklich schönes System  E8400 und eine 8800 GTS G92.
Habe genau die selben Kompoinenten im PC 

mfg

edit: also ich habe im Idle mit Auto Lüfterregelung 55°C.


----------



## Medina (27. Juni 2008)

net zufälligerweise noch nen p35 ds3 und adata vitesta extreme 1066+ ?^^


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (27. Juni 2008)

nope
habe mir ein Gigabyte X38 DS4 gegönnt  (PCIE 2.0)
RAM ist irgendein 800 MHz Zeug von OCZ.

mfg


----------



## Medina (27. Juni 2008)

ja, ich wollte damals unter 700 bleiben, deswegen "nur" die ds3 version

*auf paket von friese wart* ... das dauert leider noch -.-


----------



## y33H@ (27. Juni 2008)

*@ Medina*

Das sind GTS-Werte, habe nur das "S" vergessen 

cYa


----------



## Medina (27. Juni 2008)

nobody is perfect

nochmals danke


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (27. Juni 2008)

@Medina wenn du dir schon die mühe machst, den ganzen umbau zu dokumentieren , magst du dann nicht doch die bilder im forum hochladen ?
auf die dauer nervt abload doch ein wenig, grade wegen den ladezeiten und pop-ups...

schöner anfang, gefällt mir 

mfg


----------



## Medina (28. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





so, auf wunsch habich nochma die Bilder hier im Forum hochgeladen
thx @ fisch@namenssuche da ich net wusste wie^^


----------



## Medina (2. Juli 2008)

so, kurze zwischenmeldung
die überweisung musste ich am montag nochmal machen da es schwierigkeiten mit der bank gab, doch heute habich die mal bekommen, dass mein packet endlich abgeschickt worden ist und hoffentlich morgen eintrifft

greetz


----------



## xTc (2. Juli 2008)

Medina schrieb:


> so, kurze zwischenmeldung
> die überweisung musste ich am montag nochmal machen da es schwierigkeiten mit der bank gab, doch heute habich die mal bekommen, dass mein packet endlich abgeschickt worden ist und hoffentlich morgen eintrifft
> 
> greetz



Na, mensch, hau rein.  Wir wollen den Umbau sehen. Mit vielen tollen Bildern. 


Gruß


----------



## Medina (2. Juli 2008)

FOTOSESSION AHHHHHH
na hoffentlich kommt das dann auch wirklich morgen an


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (2. Juli 2008)

Na dann wünsch ich mal viel Glück, dass das Paket morgen kommt...
Will endlich Bilder sehen

mfg


----------



## STimpY08 (3. Juli 2008)

Du spannst uns ja ganz schön auf die Folter 
Ich freu mich schon sehr auf die Aktion!


----------



## Medina (3. Juli 2008)

ich kann ja auch nix dafür dass die bank das geld bei ersten mal ent überwiesen hat , sonst wär das alles hier schon erledigt, ich hoff dass es noch heute vormittag kommt, dann kann ich euch vllt schon bilder von dem accelero und von den lüftern geben, da ich heute anchmittag noch schule hab...also muss der umbau dann wohl heute nachmittag stattfinden

und ich hoff ich finde noch batterien für die digicam von meinem bruder^^

ich will euch ja keine handybilder zumuten


----------



## Medina (3. Juli 2008)

So, nun isses endlich da
Mudder hat das paket engegengenommen während ich noch im chemie gk hockte, war kaum zum aushalten^^
aber nunja, nach hause gelatscht, rucksack in die ecke geschmissen und babÄm mitm bildermachen angefangen und hier sind die ergebnisse:

Erste ma alles was zur Bestellung dazugehört




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die blauen Noiseblocker Gummisticks konnte ich nicht verwenden, aber die werden sicherlich noch ihre bestimmung finden, außerdem habich in der werkstadt noch blaue kabelbinder gefunden was recht gut passt, da die beleuchtung so gering sie bei mir auch seien mag, auch blau ist (wie bei so vielen)

Es folgen: 
-Noiseblocker Lüfter ( sehen schon geil aus irgendwie)
-Der Accelero selber und einmal von unten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann hier mal die Graka mit dem standard-lüfter noch...da hat sich der aufkleber schon leicht gelöst 0.o




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mal von unten das gute stück (verschissen viele Schrauben, bei meiner x850 pro damals warens noch 4 glaub ich^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So genug des Vorspiels, jetzt gehts zur sache...im nächsten post


----------



## Medina (3. Juli 2008)

Nunja, dann habich halt die Schrauben an der Rückseite gelöst sowie 2 schrauben an der Blende mit den Video ausgängen, und dann warse nunma nackt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der GPU in Großaufnahme





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so...weiter gehts, also dannach habich die speicherkühler auf den speicher der graka gesetzt...da ich keine wärmeleitpads hatte und die von standardkühler beim abmachen total zermatscht und nicht mehr zu gebrauchen waren habich einfach eine hauchdünne schicht WLP ( die ware bei meinem thermalright ultra 120 dabei und da noch recht viel da is habich einfach die benutzt) auf die bausteine gestrichen und da die ramkühler drauf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der mitgelieferte Spannungswandler kühler war zu lang, also konnte ich ihn net verbauen, ich hoff einfach mal dass die ent zu warm werden, außerdem bläst ja auch noch ein 120er durch die lamellen des accelero drauf

Hier mal die unterseite d
es accelero mit Kupferboden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medina (3. Juli 2008)

So, dann habich eben auch auf der gpu eine dünne schicht wlp verteilt (Tipp: mit alten magic karten geht das hervorragend^^) und hab den accelero draufgesetzt, die zwei "männlichen" Halter an der Platine befestigt und die 2 "weiblichen" draufgesteckt (für die pupertären unter uns)
und so sah das endergebnis aus


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dennoch erweise ich meinem alten Lüfter die letze ehre, hier nochmal ein bild *schnief*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Okay, nachdem der Kühler befestigt war, waren die Lüfter an der Reihe...falls andere Leute sich von mir inspiriert fühlen und auch vorhaben sich den accelero zuzulegen , denen empfehle ich kleinere lüfter zu nehmen, sprich 100er oder 92er...die 120er lassen sich zwar auch mehr oder weniger leicht befestigen, sind aber generell eigentlich zu groß







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als kleiner Bonus..WUHUU ein Arctic Cooling Sticker




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medina (3. Juli 2008)

Nachdem dann alles zusammengebaut war musste das ding nurnoch wieder ins gehäuse eingebaut werden....leichter egsagt als getan...zu meinerm überraschen musste ich dazu noch die soundkarte aus dem obersten pci slot einen weiter nach unten verlegen, sowie der sata stecker der festplatte auf den möglichst untersten (hab ein p35 ds3)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und nochmal das gesammte gehäuse ...jaja, mit den kabeln mussich noch was machen, hatte ich aber jetzt eh kein bock..außerdem hat mein gehäuse net ma nen window, so gesehen isses eigentlich egal





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so, das wars jetzt mit dem Umbau, muss sagen hat echt spass gemacht^^
wenn ihr noch irgendwelche fragen habt stellt se ruhig

die Temperaturen werde ich morgen nachliefer, da iich wie schon gesagt kein bock mehr hab jetzt was zu machen^^, aber soweit ich das seh beträgt die temperatur im idle übertaktet 43°, das sind 12° weniger als davor


also, dann sag ich ma greetz 
Michi


und sry für die großen bilder, da habich wohl übersehen die zu verkleinern, wenn erwünscht oder falls es wen stört kannich die auch noch verkleinert posten


----------



## STimpY08 (3. Juli 2008)

Sehr schöner Bericht, informativ und unterhaltsam! Dankeschön!
Hast Du die Lüfter eigentlich am Mainboard angeschlossen?


----------



## STimpY08 (3. Juli 2008)

Ah sorry, hatte erst gepostet und dann die Site neu geladen - da war dann schon zu sehen, dass Du sie am Netzteil angeschlossen hast.


----------



## Medina (3. Juli 2008)

einer is am mainboard angeschlossen , einer am netzteil...die lüfter wurden nur mit 3pin stecker geliefert, und ich hatte nur noch einen adapter für den 4pin vom netzteil, also musste das mainboard herhalten


----------



## xTc (3. Juli 2008)

Schöner Umbau, aber:



> Bilder über 900 Pixel Breite und 800 Pixel Höhe nur als Anhang zu einem Posting bzw. als Thumbnail verlinken



Was sagen die Temps?


Gruß


----------



## doppelschwoer (3. Juli 2008)

Und jetzt mal ein paar temps


----------



## Medina (3. Juli 2008)

ja, das weiss ich ja wegen den bildern, ich werd se ma ändern

temps wollte ich allgemein eigentlich morgen erst machen, da ich heute eigentlich keine lust mehr habe

aber ne runde carbon (checkpoint challange gold) lies sich mir net nehmen

die graka war übertaktet, selbe werte wie @ stock kühler...nunja, seht selbst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




57° maximal, das sind 2 grad mehr als mit dem stock kühler im idle...echt wahnsinn der accelero..so ne krasse besserung hatte ich gar nicht erwartet, is ja net ma wirklich teuer das ding 


edit: So, restliche Bilder sind nun auch an die größe angepasst...sry nochma


----------



## Medina (4. Juli 2008)

servus nochma ..und nein, die temps gibts noch net, das liegt aber daran, dass bei dem Accelero zwar die ram kühlbausteine dabei waren, jedoch nicht die wärmeleit pads die ich benötige um sie festzukleben...das habich provisorisch mit WLP gemacht, die kühlt zwar, hält aber ent besondern, sodass die ramkühler beim rütteln zb während eines transport des pcs runterfallen können...
...also, heute auf caseking geganen und die wärmeleitpads bestellt, die müssen dann wzar noch zurechtgeschnitten werden aber das sollte nicht das problem sein, und da das ja eigentlich noch zu dem UMBAU gehört werde ich davon auch noch bilder hier reinstellen

die temperaturwerte liefer ich dann nach, nachdem die speicher entsprechend gekühlt werden da ich nichts riskieren will

und noch was...die spannungswandler von  der graka liegen im moment frei...brauch man unbedingt da einen kühler drauf, oder reicht der 120er lüfter der duch die lamellen des accelero da draufpustet?

mfg Michi


----------



## y33H@ (4. Juli 2008)

Der 120er reicht, der VRAM wird durch den Luftstrom ausreichend gekühlt. Auf die SpaWas würde ich zwei VRAM-Bausteine kleben.

cYa


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (4. Juli 2008)

Morgen

Muss schon sagen, dass das ein sehr schöner Bericht ist. Auch die Bilder gefallen mir gut..

mfg


----------



## Medina (4. Juli 2008)

alle raumbausteine die ich hab sind verbaut, aber ich hab hier noch den spawakühler für die radeon 1950 rumliegen der dabeiware, den könnte ich ja eigentlich zurechtflexen

edit...danke


----------



## Xenor (6. Juli 2008)

Meine 8800 GTS hat im Idle mit dem Standartkühler 72° 
Wenn ich den Lüfter auf 100% laufen hab kommt die GPU auf 52°.
Wie kann das sein???

Beim spielen geht die GPU auf ~80°

Ich glaub ich leg mir auch den Accelero zu, der Preis ist echt verlockend


----------



## Medina (6. Juli 2008)

ich hab ja auch die standard werte meiner gts und vom lüfter in nem post hier beschrieben

hab da den lüfter immer manuell auf 50% gehabt, is ne gute kombo aus laufruhe und guter kühlung

und ja, ich kann dir den accelero auch echt nur empfehlen
hab den bei FRIESE IT bestellt..da kostet der nur 15€

und sry dass ich euch solange warten lasse wegen den temperaturen, aber ich will halt erst sichergehen dass die ramkühlbausteine auch sicher auf dem zu kühlenden ram sitzen

mfg Michi


----------



## xTc (6. Juli 2008)

Schöner Umbau. Gefällt mir sehr gut. Mein Accelero sollte auch die Tage eintrudeln.  Auf welche Karte er kommt steht noch nicht fest.


Denk nächtest mal bitte an die Satzzeichen und Groß- und Kleinschreibung.  Macht das lesen um einiges angenehmer.


Gruß


----------



## Medina (7. Juli 2008)

ja, okay..auch wenns mir dann so förmlich vorkommt..außerdem gehts tippen so schneller^^


----------



## Medina (11. Juli 2008)

Ein Letzes Aufbäumen dieses Threats^^
Die Wärmeleitpads sind angekommen. Die musste ich noch zurechtschneiden, also die Graka wieder ausgebaut, den Accelero abgeschraubt, die Ramkühler abgenommen und den Ram selber ausgemessen. 
Dannach die Längen und Breiten auf die Pads mit nem weichen Bleistift aufgetragen (auf die rauhere Schutzschicht) und mit der Schere zurechgeschnitten, dannach nur noch erst auf die Kühler geklebt und die Kühler auf den Ram und fertig wars.

Hier die Bilder dazu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joar, wie siehts aus, soll ich noch ein paar Temperaturwerte herausfinden und posten?
Kann ja zb die Idle und Last mit 5V, 12V, Stock und OCed Temperaturen checken. Das wird nur heute nichts mehr da ich gleich erst mit den Eltern essen gehe und dannach noch mich auf ner Party vollaufen lasse

greetz Michi


----------



## xTc (11. Juli 2008)

Hab den Lüfter auch seit heute.  Ist nen feines Teil, hab das Ding nur noch nicht verbaut/umgebaut. 



Gruß


----------



## Medina (12. Juli 2008)

Kann die echt empfehlen..wie schon in nem anderen threat gesagt, die hörbare Lautstärke unterscheidet sich von 5-12V nicht, sau genial die Teile


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2008)

Medina schrieb:


> Kann die echt empfehlen..wie schon in nem anderen threat gesagt, die hörbare Lautstärke unterscheidet sich von 5-12V nicht, sau genial die Teile


Was meinst du mit hörbare Lautstärke, kannst du das näher beschreiben?
Ich habe mir den Kühler auch schon angeguckt, bin aber noch unschlüssig.


----------



## Medina (12. Juli 2008)

also, hab hier so nen 5v und 12v Adapter, und mit blosem hören kann man, finde ich, nicht unterscheiden, ob die Lüfter an 5v oder an 12v anliegen. Mit einem entsprechendem gerät ginge das vermutlich schon, aber mit nur mit dem Ohr (egal wie nahe an den Lüftern man ist)...keine chance


----------



## Medina (12. Juli 2008)

So, nun sind hier mal die Temperaturwerte:

        Stock      750/1850/1060      804/2005/1124
Idle     38                40                       41

Last    51                52                       54

Höhere OC Werte habich noch nicht ausprobiert, da das die Grenze mit dem Stock-Kühler war. Aber ich werd wohl auch nochma probiere höher zu kommen.

Die Werte sind im 3dMark06 entstanden, indem ich die 4 Grafiktests hab durchlaufen lassen

Greetz Michi


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. Juli 2008)

Danke für den Test - vielleicht mal mit FurMark (8xMSAA) die Karte auslasten, die gehen dann nämlich besser als die 3DMarks. 

Habe mir den S1 Rev2 auch geholt für die 8600GT - die hoffentlich bald ankommt - und werde dann gucken wie das mit dem Einbau klappt. Habe das bei der 8800GT nicht selber gemacht und generell noch keinen Accelero irgendwo drauf montiert. Aber wird schon schief gehen. 

Spawas muss ich erstmal so lassen, weil ich auch keine weiteren "VRAM-Bausteine" mehr habe - aber wird schon gehen. Wenn die stabil läuft wird das ja reichen. 

Ob ich auch ein Review machen soll? Es gibt ja jetzt schon eins...


----------



## Medina (17. Juli 2008)

die Spawas liegen bei mir auch frei , bis jetzt hats noch keine Probleme gegeben ( hab auch keine vRam Bausteine mehr; du könntest höchstens den mitgelieferten Spawa Kühler für eine x1950 zurechschneiden und dann draufkleben)

ich hab gemerkt dass NFS Carbon meine Graka iregndwie am meisten auslastet, also da wird sie am wärmsten, da habich auch die meisten Werte her, die haben sich aber nicht von den aus dem 3dMark 06 unterschieden

Des weitern empfehle ich dir Wärmeleitpads bei caseking zu bestellen, falls du noch keine hast
hab mir diese hier bestellt, musst die allerdings noch zurechtschneiden, dafür haste noch was übrig falls de noch mal später was benötigst
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Akasa AK-TT12-80 Thermal Adhesive Tape

und was dein Review angeht, ich mein wieso net, nicht jeder hat eine 8800 GTS oder GT und wenn halt andere Leute einen Umbau mit einer anderen Karte suchen und keins finden...dann wäre das schon angebracht, also ich würds begrüßen^^

greetz


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. Juli 2008)

So - habe jetzt einfach mal alles "out-of-the-Box" auf die 8600GT installiert - d.h. keine Spawakühler (wohin auch ) und die normalen RAM-Kühler.
Und das Ergebnis ist auch so sehr zufriedenstellend. 

Zunächst habe ich den alten Lüfter entfernt, was zum Glück ohne Schraubenzieher möglich war (danke an POV - da hat jemand mitgedacht! )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber da ist noch jede Menge WLP drauf die erstmal runter muss!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, die WLP ist runter, man kann sich im nVidia-Chip jetzt spiegeln. 
Leider hatte ich nur meine billige Cam mit der Nahaufnahmen nicht möglich sind. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann RAM-Kühlerchen drauf und Staub weg - (fast) fertig. Fehlt nur 'ne Kleinigkeit: Der Accelero selbst. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit etwas Arbeit ist der dann auch fest und hält bombensicher. 


Los gehts ans einbauen - Karte klappt noch, Treiber installiert => Fertig! 

Dann man mit FurMark alles überprüft. Ohne das Seitenfenster habe ich gebootet und hatte eine Temperatur von 51°C, danach nach etwa 5 Minuten FurMark (1440x900px, 8xMSAA) heizte die GraKa auf 57°C auf.
Das Kuriose: Als ich das Seitenfenster wieder drauf getan habe sank die Temperatur schnell wieder auf 54°C. Also an alle Bencher mit offenem Testaufbau - wickelt die Karte mit einer Wolldecke ein, dann bleibt sie kühler. 

Ich bin voll und ganz zufrieden mit dem S1 und mein eigentliches Vorhaben, auf der Karte noch einen 120mm-Lüfter (<800U/min) hat sich dann auch erledigt.

Um es in Neudeutsch zu sagen: *Accelero S1 ftw!*

Gruß,
André

P.S.: Der FurMark läuft jetzt seit fast einer halben Stunde und die Temperatur ist immer noch bei 54°C. Das nenne ich linear. 

/edit: Nachdem ich das Seitenfenster wieder abgenommen habe stieg die Temperatur innerhalb von knapp 5 Minuten sogar auf 61°C (Tendenz steigend). Wahrscheinlich ist es der Airflow () der mit dem Entfernen des Seitendeckels durcheinander geht.


----------



## Special_Flo (25. Juli 2008)

*@André* und was macht die Karte an Punkte in den 3DMarks?
Super gemacht!^^


----------



## <--@ndré--> (25. Juli 2008)

Die ist erst gestern um 20:30 Uhr angekommen und ich hatte dann so gegen 22:00 Uhr den Acc S1 drauf. Da hatte ich keine Lust mehr auf diesen langweiligen 3DMark. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Medina (25. Juli 2008)

Gut schauts aus 

Öhm, hast du alle 4 Schrauben , um den Accelero an der Graka zu befestigen, drannmachen können?, die 4te geht bei mir nie, die ist en bisserl zu kurz
Hab auch schon versucht ihn mer anzupressen obs dann geht , net geschafft. 
Nunja, die Temps sind auch so einfach nur genial und halten tuts allemale


----------



## <--@ndré--> (25. Juli 2008)

Ähm, ja. Alle 4 Schrauben sind drin (ohne Probleme). 

Was etwas gedauert hatte war die Platzierung des Löcher genau auf den Abstandshaltern, aber hat nachher auch geklappt.

/edit: Schraube zu kurz? Da liegen doch 6 Stück bei! Oder meinst du gar kein Produktionsfehler bei den Schrauben sondern einfach einen zu großen Abstand zwischen Grafikkarte und Acc S1? Kann doch eigentlich gar nicht, oder?


----------



## doceddy (25. Juli 2008)

Haben die WL-Pads was gebracht? ich habe eine übertacktete Version der 8800GTS ( 700/2000 ) und seit dem ich den S1 drauf habe, kriege ich nur noch Grafikfehler. Erst nach dem untertackten gehen sie weg.


----------



## Medina (25. Juli 2008)

hast du die bausteine einfach so drauß, ohne etwas zwischen ram und kühler zu legen?

@ andre  Die Schrauben sind alle gleich lang, nur ist der Abstand so groß, als dass die Schraube in das Gewinde fassen könnte


----------



## doceddy (25. Juli 2008)

Medina schrieb:


> hast du die bausteine einfach so drauß, ohne etwas zwischen ram und kühler zu legen?



Jo, so wie es halt sein sollte.


----------



## Shibi (25. August 2008)

Medina schrieb:


> Öhm, hast du alle 4 Schrauben , um den Accelero an der Graka zu befestigen, drannmachen können?, die 4te geht bei mir nie, die ist en bisserl zu kurz
> Hab auch schon versucht ihn mer anzupressen obs dann geht , net geschafft.



Hast du die anderen Schrauben gleich nach dem reindrehen fest angezogen? Du musst erst alle Schrauben nur leicht reindrehen, dass sie gerade so halten. Sonst ist der Lüfter ein bisschen schräg drauf und die letzte Ecke steht ein bisschen hoch. Da hilft dann auch randrücken nichtsmehr.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Mojo (25. August 2008)

Hey, 
erstmal ein dickes Lob, haste schön gemacht.

Ja ich hatte vor 2 Wochen auch diesen Umbau vorgenommen. Der Accelero S1  kam auf eine 7900 GS. Die Temperatur sank dann von so ca. 65°C auf 55°C was eigentlich schon recht gut ist. War mir aber noch nicht genug . Heute kam das Turbo Modul dazu rein . Und ich sag nur eins zu dem Thema Turbo Modul: 35°C im Idle . Unter Last hab ich noch nicht getestet da es jetzt gerade mal 5 Minuten verbaut ist. Also die 10€ lohnen sich auf jedenfall.

Vielleicht hab ich jetzt was falsch verstanden hab den Threat nur kurz überflogen, aber hast du für die Ramkühler extra Wärmeleitpads gekauft? Sind doch schon eine drauf. Also man musste halt nur ne Folie runterfitzeln dann konnte man sie mit sonem selbstklebenden Wärmeleitpad festkleben.

Greez Mojo


----------



## Medina (25. August 2008)

Ich hab auf den Ramkühler nur nen Klebepad gesehen und kein wärmeleit-klebe pad, deswegen hab ich mir extra welche gekauft, die allerdings auch super sind


----------



## Mojo (26. August 2008)

> *Schritt 4-Installation der RAM-Kühler*
> Befestigen Sie unter jedem Speicherkühler ein Wärmeleitklebepad. Ziehen Sie die Rückfolie mit einer Messerspitze ab und pressen die Kühler fest auf die Speicherchips.



Also bei mir waren die schon dran nja egal 

Also nach ca. 2 Stunden CnC 3 auf High immer noch sagenhafte Werte 39°C.


----------



## Medina (26. August 2008)

Jo, meine wird auch net wärmer als 48°


----------



## kung-schu (1. September 2008)

Hallo,

habe auch eine 8800GTS G92 und würde gern wissen, was die Spannungswandler sind.
Könnte jemand ein Bild von der GraKa posten, auf dem diese SpaWas markiert sind?

Danke.


PS Ich habe den Accelero S1 Rev.2 auf einer X1650Pro installiert und er funktioniert super - passiv!


----------



## Medina (1. September 2008)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, sollte die das hier sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kung-schu (1. September 2008)

Danke Dir. Habe einen VF900-CU drauf und diese Spannungswandler liegen frei.

Dann kleb ich mal den SpaWa Kühler vom Accelero drauf. Ist doch nicht schlimm, wenn der zu lang ist, oder?


----------



## Medina (2. September 2008)

solange er draufpasst sollte das eigentlich ok sein.

Ich hatte die spawas ne ganze zeit ohne kühler drauf, und die karte lief trotzdem stabil.

Jetzt hab ich so kleine Kühlbausteine draufgeklebt


----------



## Shibi (2. September 2008)

Wahh, hab heute meine neue Garfikkarte mit nem Accelero S1 ausgerüstet und musste feststellen, dass der Accelero mit den SATA Kabeln in Konflikt kommt. Also erstmal die beiden 120mm Lüfter runter gemacht und bisschen verschoben. Morgen mal angewinkelte SATA Kabel kaufen, hoffe dann passt es besser. Und ich musste feststellen, dass er die Grafikkarte sogar passiv auf 75°C Kühlt, weil ich vergessen hatte die beiden Lüfter anzuschließen *peinlich*
Hab mich nur gewundert warum er temperaturmäßig keinen Vorteil bringt.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Medina (2. September 2008)

Ja, passiv isses klar dass der Accelero keum einen unterschied zu deinem bisherigem hat. Aber ein Lüfter @ 500 rpm reicht eigentlichs chon, dass der die Graka auf ~50° rutnerkühlt unter last


----------



## Shibi (2. September 2008)

Ich weiss, ist ja schon meine zweite Graka, die ich mit nem Accelero ausrüste. 
Aber ein weiteres Problem hatte ich beim Einbau: Ich hatte eine Schraube zuviel (5) und dafür eine schwarze Unterlegscheibe zu wenig (3). Naja hab dann einfach improvisiert, zu faul gewesen wegen einer Unterlegscheibe das ganze Ding umzutauschen. Also ein Dünnes Plastikrohr genommen, kleines Stück abgesägt, bissel geschliffen und eingesetzt, das geht genausogut. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## altness (13. September 2008)

moin,
ich wollte keinen neuen fred eröffnen und dachte das passt hier evtl rein:
gibt es eine möglichkeit die lüfter per grafikkarten-lüftersteuerung steuern zu lassen, oder muss das das mb erledigen?


----------



## Shibi (13. September 2008)

Die Lüfter haben einen normalen 3 Pol Anschluss. Deshalb ist es normalerweise nicht möglich diese per Grafikkarte steuern zu lassen. Musst sie also an das Mainboard, einen Adapter oder an eine Lüftersteuerung anschließen.
Aber eine aktive Steuerug ist normalerweise eh nicht nötig, da die Lüfter normalerweise selbst bei 5 Volt noch genügend Kühlleistung erbringen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. September 2008)

Je nachdem welcher Lüfter es ist, würde ich sagen, das du mit ~7V eigentlich ganz gut fährst.

Nur wenn der Lüfter von Haus aus auch bei 12V schon extrem leise ist, kannst du ihn auch auf den vollen 12v laufen lassen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## altness (13. September 2008)

jo ich hab die xencore laufen, die sind sau leise und hammer günstig!
hab mich nur gefragt obs da ne schönere lösung gibt... aber vielen dank!


----------



## Medina (13. September 2008)

Es gab da ne Möglichkeit, aber dazu müsste man die Pins verbiegen, ist eher nicht so empfehlenswert.
Davon abgesehen halte ich von den Graka-LüSteu. nix, schließ die lieber an nen 5V Adapter an, das reicht vollkommen und ist auf jeden fall immer sehr leise bis unhörbar


----------

